
The Gervais Principle, or the Office According to “The Office” - Reedx
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-the-office-according-to-the-office/
======
boznz
The hierarchy chart shown unfortunately sums up government structure and
society as well :-(

